# ATSC --> QAM --> Roamio Plus



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a product that will modulate ATSC into QAM?

I'd like to purchase the Roamio Plus but it lacks OTA support. Am I crazy to think I could upstream convert it into a format it understands? and..... without costing $2k?

Something more consumer friendly along these lines http://www.markertek.com/CATV-Headend-Interface/RF-Modulators/Blonder-Tongue-Laboratories/6275.xhtml?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you're looking for something that will broadband translate OTA to QAM, no. QAM takes video and audio as an input so you need a set of tuners to feed a rather expensive ($$$) modulator.

If you want OTA support, you MUST select a TiVo that features it.


----------

